# onkyo tx-sr707 left reat channel drop



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

i am having some problems with my a/v unit. if i listen to music all 5 channels work prefectly fine!! but the last couple times i try to use my set up mic i can never get the left rear channel to calibrate. any ideas on how i might beable to fix this??


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

i would check your connections. First thought would be a bad connection somewhere. What are you using to calibrate?


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

all my connections are good. and i am using the set up mic that came with the reciver. also it happens with with all left rear channels when i use the set up mic.


----------

